# PSI - PSC Insurance Group



## System (11 November 2015)

PSC Insurance Group operates a diversified insurance intermediary business with operations and revenue in Australia, New Zealand and the United Kingdom. Using FY2015 revenue as a guide, the allocation of revenue across jurisdictions is Australia approximately 66.0%, United Kingdom approximately 33.3% and the balance from New Zealand. 

PSC Insurance Group's principal businesses within the general insurance market comprise: 

• insurance broking; 
• an Authorised Representative network (PSC Connect); 
• reinsurance broking; 
• underwriting agencies; and 
• wholesale insurance broking in the United Kingdom 

It is anticipated that PSC Insurance Group will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://www.pscinsurancegroup.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (15 September 2021)

11 years with no posts?

I know nothing about it other than it is an insurance company but it came up in my scans again.


----------

